# Kid won't take to bottle



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

We've had goats for four kidding seasons now, and every year I've stuck to most of the same techniques. I usually separate the kids from their mothers after a three - four day period of nursing the colostrum. I've only had one buck that didn't take to the bottle after this time of nursing and that was from our first batch of kids four years ago. He ended up dying from a digestion problem. This year, I'm facing the same thing. This past Sunday night (13th) I separated a set of twins from their mother. The next morning when I went to bottle feed them, the little buck took right to it. The doeling didn't suck at all, but I did my usual "let them get hungry enough" trick and waited till the next feeding. After three feedings, she never sucked once. That was yesterday. I didn't worry much about her until this morning when I tried again. She won't take to the bottle - she won't even suck on my finger - but she is obviously hungry and calls to me. I've only been able to get about four ounces down her since Sun. night. She is plenty healthy right now, but I know this will not last on four ounces of milk every two days. This is an exact repeat of what happened to my other kid four years ago. With him, I failed, because I kept trying to force milk into him (eventually tube-feeding him) and he died from lack of life. 

Should this doe go back on her mother? Or should I fight against this doe's will and make her bottle drink. If I wait too long to put her back on her mother, I know her mother won't take her back. Right now, she will. I may be able to put her on her dam and then try to separate her again a week or so down the road when she is stronger. I value the health of this do very much.

Any advice?
Danielle


----------



## caprinequeen (Apr 22, 2004)

If it was me, I would put her back with her momma. Things can turn sour so quickly with babies. :no: You can try to take her back off later once you see that she is nursing well again and getting strong, if you wish......I always think that if all else fails, momma (goat) knows best!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I'd also give her back to the dam, but I must say I'm surprised to hear that you have done this mostly successfully. I wouldn't think you could get them on a bottle after nursing. Unless you are planning to sell her soon, I can't think of a reason not to let her nurse the dam.
mary


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I too let my kids stay with the does for the first three to four days and don't usely have a problem switching them to a bottle at that time one thing that has worked for me when one won't nurse the bottle is to smear a drop of hiney on the nipple that will get them started then they realize that hey this works. One other thing I have had ones that just didn't like the nipple that the others took they wanted one with either a smaller hole or a bigger one I guess depending on how hard they were use to sucking so if I have one that won't take the bottle I'll try with old nipples that tend to be real soft and easy to nurse on and then if that don't work with a new on that they have to work more to get anything out of. And you shouldn't have a problem with giving her back to Mom then trying again in a week or so I've had ones that I pulled and brought in because they weren't doing so well then gave back to Mom once they got better then put back on bottle after they got going good with no problem.

Echo


----------



## robmiap (Apr 25, 2004)

we jsut acquired two baby pygmies and luckily they took to the bottle. but here are some tips our wonderful vet and goat pros told us.
baby goats should not go without milk for over 2 days, before tube feeding, try to get some milk down them with a small syringe, rub their jaws to help the sucking motion, and make sucking noises. watch to make sure they have output, and there is a great website with more tips. www.fiascofarm.com
If it were me, and I would put it back with mom if you're able, instead of taking any chances. good luck Mia


----------

